# How much do You get a gallon of paint at Benjamin Moore in Vancouver, BC?



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello!

I was wondering How much of a discount you guys recieve at Benjamin Moore in Vancouver, BC or anywhere else in Canada or the USA.


BM told me I receive the highest discount. But Im thinking they can go lower.


I get ultra for $29.99 and Aura for $70.00 before tax.




General Paint sells me a gallon for $18.00 before tax and I would say its the same quality.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was just offered 40% discount at Sherman Williams. Don't know if that will help.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought BM store owners operated independently. One of our bigger ones says they give 10% for all contractors, flat across the board, no volume discounts. ymmv


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't buy much, maybe 10 gal a year. I get a 15% discount


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dude: Does your butt tickle? Because somebody is blowing smoke up yer arse.

First thing you learn: those jockeys behind the paint counter will lie to you even if telling the truth at gun point would save their lives.

Guys on forum in Florida talking about switching to SW Tenant Solutions, buying in quantity at $16.xx/gal. About the same time, I get a 3500 sf building for the store w/11.5 ft ceilings.

Go to SW local store - their front door less than 1000 feet from mine. We're gonna be business neighbors, see my point?

Straight faced the guy looks at me and says $36.85/gal. Do you want that in 1 gal or 5 gal containers?


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to know the specific price you guys pay for ultra spec at Benjamin Moore.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

you then should address the Canadian painters as the exchange rate is messed up comparisons to our prices.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Framer53 said:


> you then should address the Canadian painters as the exchange rate is messed up comparisons to our prices.




I want to know how much you pay as well...
just out of curiosity.

I understand you have a different exchange rate than us.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

TylerThePainter said:


> I want to know the specific price you guys pay for ultra spec at Benjamin Moore.


$20 for a gallon of Ultra Spec. I think that's like $250 CDN. Not sure though.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

EricBrancard said:


> $20 for a gallon of Ultra Spec. I think that's like $250 CDN. Not sure though.


LOL!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Last summer I bought fives of UltraSpec for $95 in Alberta I had bought 8 or 9 fives so I don't know if that had a bearing on the price.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> I was just offered 40% discount at Sherman Williams. Don't know if that will help.


SW is the worst as far as random discounts go. I have a commercial account there yet I get a better price using the DIY coupons off their website. Go figure.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 24, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> SW is the worst as far as random discounts go. I have a commercial account there yet I get a better price using the DIY coupons off their website. Go figure.


Took me 20 years of buying SW paint to get ANY type of discount at all. My price per gallon was different every time I walked in the store. After lots of complaining, I finally got contractor pricing on the paints I use the most like SuperPaint. I just wish paint mfr's were consistent with contractor pricing across the board.........I don't understand the "pricing games" they play.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Why buy Benjamin Moore when you can get Dunn Edwards?


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Why buy Benjamin Moore when you can get Dunn Edwards?


Because its not in Canada!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TylerThePainter said:


> Because its not in Canada!




I was just being a :smartass:.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> I was just being a :smartass:.


You had me there for a sec. I had to look it up on google. 


"Does Canada have Dunn edwards paint?"

LOL!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TylerThePainter said:


> You had me there for a sec. I had to look it up on google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is the best paint down here. I don't don't too many painters that don't swear by it.


----------

